# Puff Pastry Shrinking Problem



## littlesilver (Sep 26, 2018)

I am using puff pastry to make tarts. When I use a real aluminum tin, I can get good results. However when I switch to a disposable aluminum tin, the crust always shrinks, no matter how long I put it in the fridge to chill. I also tried to use cake flour, it still shrinks in the disposable tins. I tried to freeze the dough for over two days, it still shrinks. I really don't know what else I can do to solve the problem. If anyone knows, please help! thanks


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Try increasing the baking temperature, for the disposable tin doesn't transfer the heat as well as aluminum tins.


----------



## Cdp (Aug 31, 2017)

i used to have the same problem with a citrus tart, 
so make an over hang cook for 10min 160.c

rolling pin out do a fly cut across the tart which will drop the outter edge off finish the blind bake good to go.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't know that this will help but last summer when I was baking off a raw pie dough in a disposable tin where the dough was sandwiched between two disposable tins - they had you bake them upside down and with another sheet pan on top to weigh it down. You baked for 10 minutes, pulled them out, took off the top sheet pan, flipped the tins over and baked for the remaining time. The dough didn't shrink. Worth a shot to test this with a few to see if works for you.


----------

